# Calling Autotrail owners - overcab beds!!



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a question about overcab beds! Have seen some pics online and on one van for sale (2004 4 berth Mohican) the overcab bed arrangement looked a bit of a hybrid between a ‘normal’ over cab (i.e where the front slides to the back of the Luton to create headroom) and an A class – i.e in the pic it looked as though the overcab bed is hinged and then hinges upwards to secure to the Luton roof via a couple of seat belt type things. This looks a good arrangement as it would seem that the bedding etc can be left in situ and hidden when the bed is hinged upwards.

Is this the norm on Autotrails (we’re looking at 2003 – 2004 Mohicans) or is it hit and miss depending on original spec?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Sara.


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Sara

The overcab bed on both my Autotrails worked in the same way. The front of the bed frame pulls out to make a 3/4 bed, and the mattress folds over to fill the frame. You could in theory leave the bed made up when travelling, but I just use it for storage.
Regards
Colin


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

dbnosey said:


> Hi Sara
> 
> The overcab bed on both my Autotrails worked in the same way. The front of the bed frame pulls out to make a 3/4 bed, and the mattress folds over to fill the frame. You could in theory leave the bed made up when travelling, but I just use it for storage.
> Regards
> Colin


Thanks, the hybrid mechanism I mentioned is shown in this ad (actually 2002 not 2004 van) - is this like yours?

http://www.motorhomes.mobi/Motorhom...599/Motorhome/Auto-Trail-Mohican/Default.aspx Web Page Name

Here is a picture of the bed in question:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

sjl1970 said:


> dbnosey said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sara
> ...


Hi Sara

The mesh is from the roll fixed below the lip of the cross piece and which is used to prevent items stored on the sliding bed from falling off in transit.

The brown coloured cross piece is the fron edge of the sliding bed and at the right hand end you can clearly see the space revealed when this bed section is pushed back.


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

quote]
Hi Sara

The mesh is from the roll fixed below the lip of the cross piece and which is used to prevent items stored on the sliding bed from falling off in transit.

The brown coloured cross piece is the fron edge of the sliding bed and at the right hand end you can clearly see the space revealed when this bed section is pushed back.[/quote]

Ah! Thanks, all is revealved  If they're all like this that's fab - just looked a good way of hiding things stored in the luton - our Drifter has no such mesh and always looks a mesh!!!


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a Auto Trail Cheyenne and the pic looks exactly the same as my layout. The bed frame simply sldes out to enlarge the bed area and the mesh as stated above is used to stop articles falling from the luton and I suppose it may be used to stop children falling out of the bed. I think this is a pretty standard arrangement. There is no drop down facility it is simply a horizontal extension of the luton.
Regards, Dave


----------

